# For those of you who make butter



## sss3

What's the easiest way? Only have milk from store.


----------



## Xanadu

Milk from the store won't have cream, which is what you need to make butter.

You need to buy Heavy Whipping Cream, Open it and let it sit on counter overnight. (12 hours) You need it to start to ferment/sour with lactic acid.

Then you can just place it in a quart canning jar, screw on the lid tight and start shaking. (You want to shake it so the cream slams against the bottom of the jar so the oils shatter creating butter)

After about 5 min you should have a nice glob of butter.

dump out and save the buttermilk for drinking/baking

Then rinse the butter in cool water to get any extra buttermilk off (leaving any on the butter will cause it to spoil faster)

You now have home made butter (Store in fridge, and if you're feeling frisky to can mold it into any silicone/baking molds you may have laying around to make shaped butter)

We did this as a science experiment with the kids, and have done it a few times since. (Whenever we can find cheap whipping cream, or get fresh from friends with dairy cows)

Best price I've found on whipping cream is $3-4 at Sam's club for a 1/2 Gallon container. (Need to do 2 batches in quart jars with this)

Great Video of the process from a natural scientist, my kids love watching his videos [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oropJD0CUxI]Making Butter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## KrisD

Use heavy cream and I use my stand mixer it takes literally 2 minutes with the stand mixer.


----------



## MDKatie

I pour heavy cream in my food processor and do it that way. Super quick and easy. And I use cold cream, never have let it sit out.


----------



## Vickie44

I use my old daizy butter churn with the hand crank . Takes longer but is a trip backwards in time, lots of fun.


----------



## PaulNKS

If you let the cream set out too long, you will have sour cream butter which a lot of old timers preferred. If you let it set out only until it's room temp, you will have what the old timers called "sweet cream" butter which is what most people today prefer and which is what you buy commercially.

Store bought milk will not churn. The reason is not because there's no cream. It's because the milk has gone through homogenization which keeps the cream from separating out of the milk.

Heavy cream bought in the store (whipping cream) is the cream that has been separated out of the milk and will churn just fine.


----------



## Mountain Mick

Mountain Mick&#8217;s Home made Butter 
I make butter all the time 

Making Butter

600ml cream (1 pint)
Â½ to 1 teaspoon of salt
Churn butter (use a electric beater) works great 
Beat until butter fat and buttermilk separates drain of buttermilk I use cheese cloth and squzee the buttermilk and store in fridge for use in sour cream, scones & Buttermilk Bread etc. Them add salt to butter and work the salt into the butter with my fingers them paddle in to block and set in fridge. Use on toast and in cooking it taste yummy, if it goes sour doing use. This will yield about 200g butter and about 100ml buttermilk. this is not Cultured buttermilk but is old fashioned buttermilk,

Hope this helps MM


----------



## sss3

Thanks, all. Mountain Mick how do you make sour cream from buttermilk? Wonder if adding whey will work as a preservative? Read somewhere to add 1 T whey to 1 1/2 c of mayo and it would keep for months.


----------



## Mountain Mick

Hi Sandra, 

here is how we make it. MM

Homemade Sour Cream
2 cups cream you can use (half-and-half) if you like 
2 to 4 tablespoons buttermilk 

put cream with buttermilk in hot, clean glass jar with screw lid. 

One of your canning jar will do just heat in boiling water works very well. Cover tightly and shake gently to thoroughly mix the buttermilk and the cream. 

Let stand in a warm place where you would place bread to rise till thickened is can take from 24 to 48 hours.

Store, cover, in refrigerator, before using Stir. will last 2 to 3 weeks but use before the end of the third week,. If won't last trust me.


Homemade Sour Cream
Overnight Method to Make Sour Cream 
What You'll Need 
2 cups light cream (like half and half) 
3 tablespoons buttermilk 
Canning jar 
What to Do 
Sterilize a canning jar in boiling water. 
Pour the cream and buttermilk into the hot jar. 
Cover the jar tightly and shake to combine the ingredients
Keep at room temperature until it reaches the desired thickness.
A higher percentage of butterfat in the cream will produce a thicker sour cream.
Stir before serving. 
Store in the refrigerator up to three weeks. 
Throw the sour cream away if mould begins to form on the top.



Easy Buttermilk Recipe 
Ingredients 
1 cup Cream 
2 cups Water 
Procedure 
Pour the cream in a blender and beat for about 4 minute. 
Add water constantly, while blending the cream. 
Process the cream for another 30 seconds. 
You will get a liquid that will contain both butter and buttermilk. 
Separate the butter from the liquid. 
The liquid left behind is buttermilk

Home Made Culuted Buttermilk
by Mick Blake 1999
Once you made homemade culuted buttermilk you will never want that muss produced crap that is storebought cultured buttermilk which is really only sour milk whit vinegar in it. This is thick and creamy and tangy and perfect.
Ingredients
Â½ cup cultured buttermilk (from the store or home cultured) 
1.8 litres skim, that 2%, real milk or whole milk from the supermaket or fresh cow or goats milk
and you will need a 
1 clean, dry 3 liter bottle or masson jar with a tight fitting split or two piece lid. 
Instructions

now this is the KISS method you just simly pour buttermilk Â½ cup into your clean bottle or masson jar. Top off the bottle or masson jar with your plain milk. Tightly screw lid to the bottle or masson jar and shake like billo that means vigorously for a minute or two. Place in a warm spot on your kitchen bench not areally hot area plus out of direct sunlight. Let it stand there for 12 to 24 hours and yes leave it alone it will work just keep your sticky fingers of the bottle, yes you can check it after 12 hours to see to it's thick enough it not wait until it is thickened. Put into refrigerate when it is ready nice and thick & tarty to the taste. Use it up within two weeks.amd don't forget to start a new before you you it all up and you can repeat indefinitely just by fallow these simple few steps . Now that one less thing you need to cart home from the store. 
Now notes that now you are making home made culuted buttermilk you can now make your own sour cream & crÃ¨me fraÃ®che


----------



## jwal10

A quart jar and a marble, 1 pint cream, shake until you have butter, Easy....James


----------



## feelingsheepish

As I understand it you can only ferment or sour raw milk. Leaving pasteurized cream out will just spoil unless you add starter.


----------



## chickenista

I get fresh, raw milk (lucky beyond words) and I make butter in the quart jar.
But after I get the first butter, I let the leftover cream sit in the fridge overnight adn then shake it again.
I get what I call 'second butter'. It is lighter in color and a smaller amount, but it is butter.
Then I use the leftover liquid for making those scones to put the butter on..yum!


----------



## PaulNKS

One other thing. If you "wash" your butter before salting, it will last indefinitely without getting sour.


----------



## Farmsteader

As we understand, do not add salt if you freeze or store butter , will make more sour flavour, we like our butter sweeter side, so we add salt as we use it, We recomend to find a local Dairy to get some fresh cream or milk with cream not skimmed off yet for yoru butter, we tried out simple mix master beater, with a stainless steel pot at good height for beaters - we used the needing beaters and it whipped up our butter in about 18mins , this was cold cream from the fridge, we like this result , and flavour, been making butter by shaking, old butter electric churns for 4yrs now, try a few methods and you will pick the best for you tastes and budget- our simple mix master was an older one, (Yellow Gold ! lol), for about 40 bucks in second hand shop, with bowls and two sets of beaters, we used old electric churns till they stopped, now trying to repair them, till then Mix master is working fine. Want to find out where we can buy motors for the old ones , just the motors, Take it easy, and enjoy

yes ! wash your butter, it sounds funny but true, the butter milk is delicious that comes out, but will sour the butter, lol.


----------



## PaulNKS

Farmsteader said:


> As we understand, do not add salt if you freeze or store butter , will make more sour flavour, we like our butter sweeter side, so we add salt as we use it.


Salt will not make your butter more sour in flavor. The thing that usually determines "sweet" or "sour" butter is the length of time it sets at room temperature before being churned. Churning from sweet cream makes sweet butter and churning from soured cream makes sour butter. 

If you churn sweet butter, wash the butter well, and use salt, it usually will not sour and even after freezing, the salt will not make it more sour.


----------



## countrytime

How is goats milk butter?


----------



## backwoods

countrytime said:


> How is goats milk butter?


Delicious, it's butter! No different, except harder to separate the cream from the milk, as it doesn't completely rise to the top as cow milk does, due to it being naturally homogenized. The fat molecules in goat milk are smaller than in cow milk, making it easier to digest. Once you collect the cream, you make butter the same way regardless of the type of milk.


----------



## CaliannG

I use a centrifuge separator to separate the cream from skim milk with my goat's milk.

To make butter, I take warm cream (it has to be room temp anyway to go through the separator) and put it in my food processor. Then I hit the button on my food processor for "low" and go do something for 5 minutes. Come back and push "high" and go do something for 5 minutes. Come back, and the butter has come.

I drain off the butter milk, (and save it) and then add cold water to it. Turn it on low for 30 seconds, and drain that. I generally repeat two or three times until the water I pour out runs clear. Then I add water with some crushed ice in it, and run that for 30 seconds, and pour off.

I paddle all of the water out of it, but that is pretty easy, then store it. I don't add salt to my butter.

Butter from goat cream has finished Vitamin A (retinols), which is immediately absorbed by the body, rather than the Vitamin A precursor (beta carotene) which the body has to synthesize into Vitamin A. This is why butter from goat milk cream will be white, rather than the yellow to which most folks are accustomed.


----------



## MattyD

-We're lucky at the store where I work. We sell a local dairy milk that hasn't been homogenized. It's also low temp pasteurized so you still get the cream floating to the top of the bottle. Oh yeah, they still use the glass bottles like when I was a kid when the milkman delivered to our door. Now I'm gonna have to buy a half gallon and make some butter myself!

L8R,
Matt


----------



## JustMe2

I'm interested in making home made butter, but someone told me after it's been made it's only good for about 4 days? Is this right?


----------



## MattyD

-From what I've seen, it looks like a couple weeks. But that may be if you add a pinch of salt to it as the salt will act like a preservative. But someone else may know better than me. I haven't made it yet.

L8R,
Matt


----------



## MattyD

-Well I just made a little trial batch of butter earlier this evening. Took all of about 15 minutes including rinsing the butter clean. My Wife and Mother-in-law informed me that my butter would taste real good on Thanksgiving. Looks like I have a new job helping with the Thanksgiving meal. And all I used was a 1/2 pint of heavy cream and a one pint Mason jar to shake it in. Easy peasy, ba-da-bam, ba-da-bing. For Thanksgiving I might break out the food processor though and use a either a pint or a quart of cream...

L8R,
Matt


----------



## matt_man

If you wash the butter really well it should keep pretty good at room temp. We keep ours out all the time. I usually make 4lbs at a time and leave one out and put the other 3 in the freezer after washing. We don't salt because I don't like salted butter and you shouldn't use it in baking. Even after a week, it is usually just as good as the day I made it.


----------



## ForMeatAndMowin

Well, that explains my sour butter. I guess I left the cream sitting out too long. The butter took a really long time to form in my KitchenAid. There was a lot of buttermilk left over, much more than the previous times (which was my second time to make it). Then I was too tired to rinse the butter, so I stored it in the fridge, and about 3-4 days later, I mashed it with a silicone spatula over and over till all the milk came out. Then I rinsed it a lot. I still squeezed out more milk. It tasted a little sour that first day, and got a little more, although I stored it in the fridge. 

A couple days later, I needed butter right away, so I put it on my hot crockpot lid, and it melted very quickly! So I refrigerated it again, and when I dug to the bottom of the glass bowl, I could see thick white "cream" that was very sour! I poured it off for the cat, who enjoyed it. I used some of the butter in a cookie recipe (couldn't tell it was sour) and will use the rest in another recipe. Hope I don't have to go thru that again! I couldn't believe how much more milk was pressed out of it after storing it in the fridge for several days.

I used fresh cream, but my husband skimmed it for the first time and maybe he got too much milk in it. I used that along with frozen cream, which I heard doesn't affect butter. But leaving it out to room temp is probably what made it sour for me.


----------



## Roo62

I may be in the wrong section but can any of you tell me how to care for this butter churn? I would hate for it to crack or anything.


----------



## Mouflon

What is the best method for getting just the cream off the top? 

I have never even seen any raw milk but I have a friend that has a jersey cow and I think I will try to get some and make some butter.

Great thread!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

I'm all low tech...just having the 1 cow I don't always skim lots of cream...I use a small ladle..I have a nice stainless steel one...just scoop from the top of the jar into another jar.


----------



## marsharini

Mouflon said:


> What is the best method for getting just the cream off the top?
> 
> I have never even seen any raw milk but I have a friend that has a jersey cow and I think I will try to get some and make some butter.
> 
> Great thread!


I bought one of those glass beverage servers with a spigot at the bottom. Mine holds 1.5 gallons and I just wait for the cream to rise and then drain the milk back into the milk bottles, then dump the cream in the blender to make butter.

I am privileged to get raw milk through a herdshare program.


----------



## MsDIY

A lot of people are saying that washing butter is beneficial. What exactly does this mean? Thanks


----------



## SueMc

MsDIY said:


> A lot of people are saying that washing butter is beneficial. What exactly does this mean? Thanks




Washing the butter is supposed to prevent rapid spoilage.

After your butter has formed pour off buttermilk then add ice water to the butter, mash it around in the water, drain and repeat until the water is fairly clear. Keep pressing the butter until the water is drained. If you are going to add salt to the butter do so after the above process. I do this in the qt. jar that I make my butter in but you can do it in a bowl.

I remove the cream by using a ladle or turkey baster.


----------



## peteyfoozer

Roo62 said:


> I may be in the wrong section but can any of you tell me how to care for this butter churn? I would hate for it to crack or anything.


 I would think using mineral oil on it would be safe. It's what is recommended often for butcher block and other kitchen tools.


----------

